# Done it, Want to, or Never done it.



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This is a fun forum game. How do you play?! Someone says something and you say, done it, never done it, or want to do it. Then ask your own question for the next person. :grin:::clapping:: 

Have you ever jumped out of a plane?


----------



## 6074 (Mar 2, 2014)

never done it.... But always wanted to go sky diving XD!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ask a question friend...=)


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Never done it.

Ever rappelled from a helo?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> Never done it.
> 
> Ever rappelled from a helo?


Done it. Have you ever dived a coral reef


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Snorkeled but I haven't been diving...WANT TO!!

Ever drink too much and wake up not knowing where you were?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Done it. Have you ever dived a coral reef


Done it. Have you ever rode a saddle bronc or bareback bronc?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> Snorkeled but I haven't been diving...WANT TO!!
> 
> Ever drink too much and wake up not knowing where you were?


Never done it. Have you ever been on an extended sales trip and woke up and didn't know where you are?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Never done it.
Ever run out of gas somewhere far away from home?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Done it. Ever caught more fish than you could haul in the back of a pickup truck?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Done it in high school.. Have you ever spearfished in 240+ feet of water?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

My last was answer to the gas question.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Want to. Haveyou ever taken a trip in a real submarine?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Never done it on both fishing questions...=) I do like to fish, though. 
Never been on a sub either. Damn, I need to do more shit!!
Have you ever been in a bar fight?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

done it. Too much. Ever been caught by the cops "wrestling" with your significant other in public?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Never done it! Have you ever ridden a bull?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Want to. Haveyou ever taken a trip in a real submarine?


 never done it-WANT TO!

Have you ever started a fire without modern fire starters (meaning by hand)?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Done it. Ever had to give yourself stitches from being cut by a wild hog?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh yeah, done the bar fight thing, many times over, I use to be a real ass!


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Now I'm just warm and cuddly! Ever went exploring caves?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> Oh yeah, done the bar fight thing, many times over, I use to be a real ass!


Used to be? hehe


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Reptilicus said:


> Now I'm just warm and cuddly! Ever went exploring caves?


 Done it, underwater caves.. Ever had to put down your own pet?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Done it. I just put my baby down in Oct. =(
Ever go skinny dipping?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> Done it. I just put my baby down in Oct. =(
> Ever go skinny dipping?


Done it, and want to do it again!

Have you ever had a dream about chocolate pudding and your little brother walks in after you just woke up with a spoon up his butt?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Done it, and want to do it again!
> 
> Have you ever had a dream about chocolate pudding and your little brother walks in after you just woke up with a spoon up his butt?


Never done it, ever drove a freight train?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Done it, and want to do it again!
> 
> Have you ever had a dream about chocolate pudding and your little brother walks in after you just woke up with a spoon up his butt?


LOL I just snorted!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Never done it, ever drove a freight train?


Never done it!
Ever gone streaking?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Done it, and want to do it again!
> 
> Have you ever had a dream about chocolate pudding and your little brother walks in after you just woke up with a spoon up his butt?


Now I want chocolate pudding, but I'm not sure why I should after that. Is there something wrong with me?!?!?



Mish said:


> Never done it!
> Ever gone streaking?


Yep. Ah, nostalgia.

Ever lost control in a car on the ice?


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

indie said:


> Ever lost control in a car on the ice?


Done it. Ever gone horseback camping in the Wyoming high country?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

pakrat said:


> Done it. Ever gone horseback camping in the Wyoming high country?


Never in Wyoming so haven't done it.

Ever hiked over a mountain range?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Never done it!
> Ever gone streaking?


Done it. Ever woke up naked in a bathtub of a strange hotel room?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> Never done it!
> Ever gone streaking?


done it

ever gone streaking when it's below zero?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Haha Yes to get to a hot tub!
Ever go commando?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm going commando right now.

Ever hitch hike across more than one state?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sharkbait said:


> I'm going commando right now.
> 
> Ever hitch hike across more than one state?


Yes and a few countries I do not recommend it. 
Ever water ski faster than 70 mph.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes and a few countries I do not recommend it.
> Ever water ski faster than 70 mph.


water ski-yes. 70mph? ummm...no,lol.

Ever cliff dive in a rock quarry or as we called them "strip pits"?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sharkbait said:


> water ski-yes. 70mph? ummm...no,lol.
> 
> Ever cliff dive in a rock quarry or as we called them "strip pits"?


 Done it and was arrested for it. Even paint your real name First and last on a waterpower you father drives past.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ha Never! Bad boy!!
Ever get something pierced?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Done it! Every wonder how come you have a bandage on your arm and upon removal discover the new tattoo you got the night before?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Reptilicus, what did you get pierced?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Actually two piercings, left ear for a diamond stud back in the day, then my tongue at the request of a former girlfriend! hehehe!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mish said:


> Snorkeled but I haven't been diving...WANT TO!!
> 
> Ever drink too much and wake up not knowing where you were?


Done it, more than once.

Ever gone bungee jumping?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Done it, more than once.
> 
> Ever gone bungee jumping?


Done it, ever make a 1000 yard shot?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

800 yards is my best as I don't have a scope and rail that make it practical

Have you ever packed out an elk on a horse?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Done it. Have you ever dived a coral reef


Yes, and loved.
Ever bring a clinically dead man back to life?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Done it, ever make a 1000 yard shot?


Does shooting from a helicopter with a machine gun count? If not

Never done it, but will as soon as I find a land mass long enough.

Ever, laid on the ground and had a M113 roll over the top of you (on purpose)?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

dsdmmat said:


> Does shooting from a helicopter with a machine gun count? If not
> 
> Never done it, but will as soon as I find a land mass long enough.
> 
> Ever, laid on the ground and had a M113 roll over the top of you (on purpose)?


I'm just saying I am a handful of people that know what a M113 is, I did a bit of work in a M577 which is just a upgraded APC


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> Ever, laid on the ground and had a M113 roll over the top of you (on purpose)?


Never done it, rode in a few.

Ever went skinny dipping in the dark


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Never done it, rode in a few.
> 
> Ever went skinny dipping in the dark


done it (Spain)

ever fall off a roof into a snow bank?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> 800 yards is my best as I don't have a scope and rail that make it practical
> 
> Have you ever packed out an elk on a horse?


By horse once and by 4 wheelers at other occasions. Have you ever caught and killed an alligator?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> done it (Spain)
> 
> ever fall off a roof into a snow bank?


No but I fell off a roof to a concrete parking lot.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> By horse once and by 4 wheelers at other occasions. Have you ever caught and killed an alligator?


Haha, good one

In truth NO as we have no gators in Montana as you know, but I am guessing ....

Ever been above 10,000 feet elevation?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

dsdmmat said:


> done it (Spain)
> 
> ever fall off a roof into a snow bank?


Done it, only onto a grass yard (not on purpose).
Ever walk on the floor of a volcano the day before it officially erupts? Kilauea, 1982 or 83 (nighttime) - memory is falling me now. Yes, I was young and dumb.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Never done it 
Have you ever said "watch this" just before you broke a bone?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Never done it
> Have you ever said "watch this" just before you broke a bone?


Never done it

Have you ever done a 360 with your car during rush hour traffic (without hitting anything) on a US interstate?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

dsdmmat said:


> Never done it
> 
> Have you ever done a 360 with your car during rush hour traffic (without hitting anything) on a US interstate?


 YES! YES YES? you see that Mustang on the left? Thats a 6-71 Blower setting on a 5.0 
I went through the medium strip backwards and lat least one 360 
I punched it at 75 and it got away from me--Opps 
loved that car


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ever go whitewater rafting?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Ever go whitewater rafting?


Yes, Snake River Wyoming, New River West Virginia and French Broad River North Carolina.

Ever been skiing on your honeymoon and your wife blows the MCL AND ACL in her knee on the first run of the day and you ski out the day because conditions are wonderful and you can't get a flight out until the next day and she stays married to you for 28 years and counting?!!?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Funny enough...YES, I have done that!! 
You're are lucky to still be alive, forget the married stuff! What did you do, send her back to the room and say see ya later? lol
Ever have a drink thrown at you? Or in your face?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Haha, good one
> 
> In truth NO as we have no gators in Montana as you know, but I am guessing ....
> 
> Ever been above 10,000 feet elevation?


Done it. Was overseas though.. Ever roll a truck?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Funny enough...YES, I have done that!!
> You're are lucky to still be alive, forget the married stuff! What did you do, send her back to the room and say see ya later? lol
> Ever have a drink thrown at you? Or in your face?


Cmon Mish, there is no way I would "send her back to the room". I carried her back to the room, set her up on the couch and checked on her a couple of times throughout the day.

Never a drink in the face but back in college some crazy chick heaved a full can of Budweiser (full strength Bud not Bud Light) at my sternum.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Done it. Was overseas though.. Ever roll a truck?


Rolled AND totaled a truck my senior year in high school. 
Ever get a standing ovation in a bar in Belgium for chugging beers?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Ever get a standing ovation in a bar in Belgium for chugging beers?


Never done it, Ever had to flip hamburgers on a propane grill with a machete while camping?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> Never done it, Ever had to flip hamburgers on a propane grill with a machete while camping?


Never done it, but if I had to choose which to forget, it'd definitely be the spatula over the machete!

Ever worked cows on horseback?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Want to...what?! No, I don't! Lol
Ever freak out on someone only to figure out that you are actually the one that was wrong?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

indie said:


> Never done it, but if I had to choose which to forget, it'd definitely be the spatula over the machete!
> 
> Ever worked cows on horseback?


Several times a week. Ever rope a cow from a truck?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Several times a week. Ever rope a cow from a truck?


Never done it.
Ever get tossed from a horse into the next stall on your 10th birthday and not get hurt?.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Never done it.
> Ever get tossed from a horse into the next stall on your 10th birthday and not get hurt?.


Never done it. Have been thrown off a horse as a kid though. Even a few times as a younger adult. Ever been on a hydroslide(kneeboard) behind a boat on the Kissimmi River or Lake Okeechobee and tried to hit (he went under) a gator?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Never done it. Have been thrown off a horse as a kid though. Even a few times as a younger adult. Ever been on a hydroslide(kneeboard) behind a boat on the Kissimmi River or Lake Okeechobee and tried to hit (he went under) a gator?


Done it. Ever have a LIVE alligator in your living room? God I love my teenage son.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Never done it, ever drove a freight train?


Yes I have sat at the controls of a Locomotive. I currently build rail roads. 
Have you ever stayed in a tunnel in the knock out when a train went though


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes I have sat at the controls of a Locomotive. I currently build rail roads.
> Have you ever stayed in a tunnel in the knock out when a train went though


Never done it. Ever put a few torpedoes on the track to scare the homeless people living under the overpass???

I worked for the railroad for a few short years back inthe 90's. I started pounding spikes, then went to equipment operator to appr track inspector to trk inspector. After that I transferred to transportation as a conductor trainee, made conductor then went to engineer school. Cubbed and was engineer for almost a year. At time was youngest engineer in the country. Then we went from district seniority to system wide. All the guys from detroit,Chicago,new Yawk and Joisey came to Florida rolling us younger guys. Hell besides the 7 of us new guys the rest had at least 14 years seniority. I was younger and just married and didn't want to move. I took a furlow and never looked back.. I still call signals when I see em, know what frog are and good guage is 56.5 inches...lol Do you still have to have a 704 or 707 to play on the track?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You scare me, my friend...lol You play some nasty "jokes" on people. ol
Never done it!
Anyone ever steal something?!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> You scare me, my friend...lol You play some nasty "jokes" on people. ol
> Never done it!
> Anyone ever steal something?!


What I didn't mention was my conductor was hanging out the window with a broom like it was a gun.. This was years ago in an area we knew pretty well. We usually stopped for lunch int he area and they would come over and bullshit every now and then..


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> What I didn't mention was my conductor was hanging out the window with a broom like it was a gun.. This was years ago in an area we knew pretty well. We usually stopped for lunch int he area and they would come over and bullshit every now and then..


Answer my question and ask another one!!


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep, done it, use to lift the monthly playboy issue from the local bookstore, then sell individual pictures out of it in junior high, I was the "PORN KING" Have you ever made love with the window open during a thunderstorm and the wind changed directions a drenched you?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Answer my question and ask another one!!


Ah,, didn't see it.. Never even stole a pack of gum as a kid...Ever left a great job and comfortable life to try something different?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> Yep, done it, use to lift the monthly playboy issue from the local bookstore, then sell individual pictures out of it in junior high, I was the "PORN KING" Have you ever made love with the window open during a thunderstorm and the wind changed directions a drenched you?


Haha Yes!! Well, it was in a gazebo but same premise.
Ever accidentally see someone naked?!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Haha Yes!! Well, it was in a gazebo but same premise.
> Ever accidentally see someone naked?!


Done it. Ever accidentally been seen naked?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Done it. Well, they did it...hehe
Ever do something nasty to someone's drink when they weren't looking?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Done it. Well, they did it...hehe
> Ever do something nasty to someone's drink when they weren't looking?


Never done it.. Ever been in a capsized boat several miles offshore?


----------



## standfast85 (Mar 3, 2014)

Done it. 

Ever had someone walk up on you while peeing in the woods?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

standfast85 said:


> Done it.
> 
> Ever had someone walk up on you while peeing in the woods?


Done it. Ever walked up to someone peeing in the woods..lol


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Just Sayin' said:


> Done it. Have you ever rode a saddle bronc or bareback bronc?


Done it.
Ever brought your dog into a catholic church to annoint with holy water?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Done it.
> Ever brought your dog into a catholic church to annoint with holy water?


Never done it. Ever turn a hog loose in wal mart when you were in high school?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Never done it. Ever turn a hog loose in wal mart when you were in high school?


Never done it,anyone ever have a kaboom with a gun?.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Never done it,anyone ever have a kaboom with a gun?.


Done it!
Ever gone out with three partners and got hit for it?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Done it!
> Ever gone out with three partners and got hit for it?


DO WHAT?

You gotta explain that one...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Hehe I'm afraid of what that might mean! Paul!! Explain! 

I'm going to take a wild guess and say...NEVER DONE IT!
Have you ever been cuffed?


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Done it, the TSA cuffed me in the airport for about 5 hours, I was a military Officer and had handled a powder increment for XM777 artillery Howitzer. They sniffed my carry on and came up positive.

Ever humped 25 miles in 8 hours with combat load?



MOLON LABE


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> Hehe I'm afraid of what that might mean! Paul!! Explain!
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess and say...NEVER DONE IT!
> Have you ever been cuffed?


Done it...

Went to dinner on my 18th birthday with my parents. A police officer friend of our family joined us, but then proceeded to cuff me and put me in the backseat of his patrol car which was parked right at the front door of our local Shoney's. And then went back in and ate dinner with my folks. Small town, everyone saw me. Even took me to jail for some more fun. Spent the rest of my senior year telling people I really wasn't arrested.

Have you ever walked into a bar in Atlanta and discovered that it was a gay bar?


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

NOT ON YOUR LIFE!

Ever shot a perfect 10X score with handgun in competition?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

In my dreams maybe. 

Ever been bungie jumping?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Never. Ever go parasailing with your wife at sunset in Key West?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mine needs an explanation:
I went out on a date with three women. We danced and drank a little and generally had a good time. When we were leaving some ******* thought I shouldn't have three women so his buddy grabbed me and he took a free shot to my eye - only I lowered my head and he got my forehead instead. I was going to stay to finish the encounter but my girls convinced me to leave it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

pastornator said:


> NOT ON YOUR LIFE!
> 
> Ever shot a perfect 10X score with handgun in competition?


Does a couple of 40/40 scores in Hunter's Pistol Silhouette count? If so done it. (40 targets knocked down of 40 available targets at ranges from 25 to 100 yards. with a 357 Ruger revolver and factory sights)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Never. Ever go parasailing with your wife at sunset in Key West?


never!

ever crossed a mountain range on foot?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Never. But I did do a lot of hiking on the Appalachian Trail.

Ever camped in Yellowstone?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Never. Ever go parasailing with your wife at sunset in Key West?


Done it. Have a family place in Big Pine...

Ever dive with a rebreather?


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Ever dive with a rebreather?


Don't get a fart caught in the loop..... lingering.

Ever find that point where you are so tired, you realize, you are not really that tired?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Silverback said:


> Don't get a fart caught in the loop..... lingering.
> 
> Ever find that point where you are so tired, you realize, you are not really that tired?


Second and third wind...

Ever had a threesome?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Never. But I did do a lot of hiking on the Appalachian Trail.
> 
> Ever camped in Yellowstone?


 Want to,Yellowstone is one camping trip I would like to make.
Did you ever extend your enlistment 4 more years 15 minutes after telling the Army to Kiss you back side good by.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

My Penis is too small and my endurance too little to handle more than one woman at a time.

Ever wonder if there was two of you sharing the same mind?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Second and third wind...
> 
> Ever had a threesome?


Yes, and a foursome.......

Ever played "chicken" against a semi?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Never

Ever agree with a liberal? hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Never,

Ever read some posts and wish you hadn't!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Never Done it.
> 
> Ever walked out of a hotel room underdressed and couldn't get back in to your room?


Done it.

Ever get a picture taken of you beatin off while you were para sailing wearing a bunny suit??


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Ever get a picture taken of you beatin off while you were para sailing wearing a bunny suit??


WTF?!?! I mean there is humor then there is... Holy Shit! I think I just threw up a bit in my mouth.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> WTF?!?! I mean there is humor then there is... Holy Shit! I think I just threw up a bit in my mouth.


Like I said, ever read a post and wish you hadn't! Para sailing in a bunny suit, c'mon man!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Done it! That picture is now burned into my head!! Thanks!! HOT!! lol
Ever cheat on a test?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Ever get drunk in Korea, have a friend who was from Texas talk you into trying to ride a farmer's water buffalo in the middle of the night, and get caught by the Korean police?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

LOL, sorry, couldn't help myself on that one.. It's ok, I've never done it either..lol


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Never. But I did do a lot of hiking on the Appalachian Trail.
> 
> Ever camped in Yellowstone?


Never done it.but,ever winter camped on Mt Rainier? we have several times.you can see a long ways in all directions, beautiful !.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Never done it.but,ever winter camped on Mt Rainier? we have several times.you can see a long ways in all directions, beautiful !.


Done it, My fiances brother was actually killed in an avalanche on Mt Ranier.

Ever go to John Pennecamp state park and dive or snorkel?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I done did it...went snorkeling!! My first and last experience being face to face with 4 large barracuda. =)
Ever dive with sharks? I've been in the water with a nurse shark swimming around under us but it was pretty far away.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> I done did it...went snorkeling!! My first and last experience being face to face with 4 large barracuda. =)
> Ever dive with sharks? I've been in the water with a nurse shark swimming around under us but it was pretty far away.


Done it. I have been inthe water with bull,tiger,whitetip and lemon sharks. Never a great white though unfortunately.. I trust sharks a lot more than cuda. Although I have seen thousands of them in the water without a problem.. Knock on wood!

Ever change careers?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

barracuda...Hubs was next to me in the water. He tapped me on the sholder and pointed for me to turn around...hehe Yep, I thought I was going to shit myself. 4 big guys giving us the stare down. They followed us for a little while and got bored. Man, I still remember the teeth on those things!! Scary! 

Never done it...I've worked with kids for 16 years now. That may explain why I'm a little crazy!

Ever scratch someone's car on purpose?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> barracuda...Hubs was next to me in the water. He tapped me on the sholder and pointed for me to turn around...hehe Yep, I thought I was going to shit myself. 4 big guys giving us the stare down. They followed us for a little while and got bored. Man, I still remember the teeth on those things!! Scary!
> 
> Never done it...I've worked with kids for 16 years now. That may explain why I'm a little crazy!
> 
> Ever scratch someone's car on purpose?


never scratched but did something else years ago that would probably be considered an act of terrorism now. I'm sure you can put 2 and 2 together..

Ever been a a fight with more than 2 people at once?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes,

I bartended in college and one packed Friday night some dude and his buddy are going around the bar grabbing girls on the ass and stuff. Its so crowed and these jerks are "hitting and running" but girls and their dates are getting pissed. Me and the other bartender see the guys and I make my way through a crowd of drunk college kids to throw the idiots out thinking that the other bartender is right behind me to help. About the time I get to them, all hell breaks loose and people are fighting, kicking, throwing beer bottles...a full fledged melee.

I realize its just me (because the other bartender is in the middle of some other squabble) and these two pervs but by the grace of God we end up outside the bar on the sidewalk throwing punches. I finally grab the one main troublemaker behind the head and bring his face down to meet my knee and he goes down for the count. The other dude hauls ass because sirens are blaring. I remember standing there with blood on my knee and pissed off that my shirt was torn. The cops finally come and break up the bar brawl and start to haul my butt to jail. A bunch of girls from the bar who were groped by this dude come to my defense and tell the cops the whole story. The perv is still on the sidewalk but the cops pull him up and cuff and stuff him in the car. All's well that ends well.

Ever farted in the car and made your buddy stop the car to throw up?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, me and my girlfriends do that all the time! lol

Ever make funny faces at someone behind their back only to notice they could see your reflection in a window?


----------



## jackmobes (Jan 3, 2014)

Mish said:


> Yes, me and my girlfriends do that all the time! lol
> 
> Ever make funny faces at someone behind their back only to notice they could see your reflection in a window?


Yesterday lol

Ever been so tired you put your shirt on backwards and don't notice until someone points out out hours later?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Not my shirt but I'm known to go to work with two different socks on!! Hehe
Ever call off or go in late to work because of sex?


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Yup, but that was a few years ago. We take accrued vacation days for that now... Why waste just the morning? ;-)

Ever harvest and eat hickory nuts?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Is that a sexual innuendo?! If it is, someone is going to have to explain it to me...hehe


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

By your avatar mish, I woulda guessed your kind would know all things nutz


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sadly, my expertise is not in the nut department.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Sadly


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

jackmobes said:


> ...Ever been so tired you put your shirt on backwards and don't notice until someone points out out hours later?


Not my shirt, but on a late night ambulance call, pulled my sweat pants on, inside out and reversed.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

No innuendo... I've found that hickory nuts are the pecans of the north. Free and delish!

Ok, ever plow a field with a John Deere 4020?


----------



## jackmobes (Jan 3, 2014)

Never, but I have done it with a Chevy Silverado...

Have you ever eaten something without knowing what it was, and found out later it was something you wish it wasn't?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes....GRRRRRR!!!
Ever accidentally steal something from a store?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Wasn't aware this is a game forum..


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

ntxwheels said:


> Wasn't aware this is a game forum..


Now you know!!! If you don't like it...I suggest you move along! hehe


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Mish said:


> Now you know!!! If you don't like it...I suggest you move along! hehe


Do the letters FO mean anything to ya?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

ntxwheels said:


> Do the letters FO mean anything to ya?


I love you too, sweetie pie! Come give me a hug.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Mish said:


> Yes....GRRRRRR!!!
> Ever accidentally steal something from a store?


Yes, way back in 1975 or so. I was buying a John Denver album from an Ames store (I was all Eat The Weeds, Mother Nature, Little Johnny Sunshine in those days). My Mom had my cash with her and I couldn't find her in the store so I went out to see if she had gone to the car. I was mortified when I realized I had carried the album out with me! I ran back in before they called the SWAT team, found Mom and paid for it. So I guess I didn't really steal it.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, I learned more then I should about a few of you... 

But I still have you beat PaulS :-o


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone ever make a wish and it came true?


----------

